
Why We Need to Better Understand Psychosomatic Illness - cpncrunch
https://www.vice.com/sv/article/zngzbw/understanding-psychosomatic-illness-724
======
0bsidian
Apologies for the off-topic, I was unsure how to reach you privately, so I'm
posting here in the off-chance you see this.

Is there any chance you would be willing to share some information on how you
dealt with the stress you mentioned on the CFS thread?

I suffer from a combination of vestibular and CFS symptoms, very similar to
yours, and your message (and /u/tomhoward's comment) gave me some hope.

If it's easier, my email address is in my profile.

Thank you so much, it would really mean a lot to me.

~~~
cpncrunch
Just replied. (I have also just added an email address to my profile).

